# 2016 CAAD 12 Frame Question



## biggamehunter78 (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi guys,

I'm a noob here. Longtime MTB rider just getting on the road.

Just purchased a used 2016 CAAD 12. The question I have is the top tube. It looks like it is slightly bent/formed that way. Is that correct? Just want to be sure as I would need to go back to the seller if not.

I tried to attach a few photos, hopefully they uploaded.

Thanks very much for any input you can provide!


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

I checked mine (48) using a level as well. I do have a small gap just like yours, I think. It slopes down a little after the first half of the TT. I don't see the same gap on my Synapse (48).I'll post a pic later hope it helps.


----------



## biggamehunter78 (Feb 6, 2017)

AWESOME! Thank you so much. That's what I was hoping to see. Mine is a 54CM, and it slopes downward a little after halfway to the seatpost. Yours looks very similar.

I'd love to see a few more examples if anyone else would oblige.


----------



## GIRO2017 (Oct 29, 2016)

I don't have a level here but you can clearly see it's got the same kind of "bend". You can also google/pics this, far as I can see all the smaller sizes have this. Some of the larger seem like they might not.


----------

